# Adobe Reader Error 109



## MrLarry (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know what error 109 is in adobe reader? It comes in the context of the statement "There was a problem processing this document. Could not open. Error 109" (something to that effect, I don't have the exact words in front of me). It happens when trying to open a PDF from IE.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Google - lots of items. If that doesn't solve it, and it's the free version of Adobe you could uninstall and re-download.


----------



## MrLarry (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks. I've Googled this for a while, but haven't seen a listing of the Adobe Reader error codes, even on their site, but perhaps I missed it. Do you know where that might be? I think uninstalling and reinstalling should work, but it'd be nice to know what the error means.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Try this : http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/333/333544.html.


----------

